# Ye Olde Man and Scythe



## Scott R. Forshaw (Dec 12, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ye_Olde_Man_&_Scythe



I was traumatised to hear that Ye Olde Man and Scythe, in Bolton, had closed its doors. This is one of the oldest pubs in England, and is shrouded in history. It's a sign of the times, I expect, but it doesn't mean I have to be happy about it. I'd happily take a 400 year old pub over a fancy-pants wine bar every day of the week.


----------

